# WTT: plants



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

I live frankfort ky, and would prefer not to ship but here are somethings I would like to get rid of errr... I mean trade  
This stuff is in my grow out tank that has turned in to a hording tank and I need to make room!

Lace Java fern (its recovering from nutrient def. so don't expect show pieces)
Some of this is attached to drift wood.

Rotala rotundifolia (got it in a large trade and was mostly bunched together so it will need some time to get looking good again with trimming. I have several bunches about 20 stems or so

amazon sword medium sized just the one

water lettuce, tank raised about 1-3 inches

What I'm looking for:
Sailfin mollies
limnophilia aromatica
Rotala wallichii
Rotala macrandra (red,narrow leaf, or varigated)
nice red barclaya
Rare or unusual


----------

